# Recommend to me a grill / smoker combo



## rivertonsmoker (Apr 6, 2016)

I am looking for a grill and smoker combo. Probably something like a grill with an offset smoker box? I would like to be able to grill a large amount of food (family of 7) and also be able to smoke ribs, brisket, chicken, etc when I want to. Please provide a link to the product if you can, also.

Thanks guys!


----------



## rivertonsmoker (Apr 6, 2016)

Im looking at OKLAHOMA JOE'S LONGHORN SMOKER...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 6, 2016)

What is your budget and how much time do you have to dedicate to hands on? A horizontal offset will do the job but requires a lot of steady tending. If you have 6-12-16-20 hours to babysit and feed the fire, these are great smokers. They are inexpensive but do require some modification to get them working well. Build a charcoal fire, let it burn down and the main body is a large grill for a family gathering. Another option but in the $1000+ range are Pellet Smoker/Grills. Versatile and electronically controlled for a more set and forget cook. Pellet Grills work well from the box and can be fired up quickly for Burgers and Dogs on a Wednesday, or set for a long, low and slow Pork Butt smoke on the weekend. A Rec-Tec would meet your needs but there are others. With Pellet Grills you get what you pay for...JJ


----------



## phatbac (Apr 6, 2016)

Honeslty if you are not going to spend more than a few hundred dollars you are better off buying them separate. Get your self a nice gas grill or charcoal whichever you prefer and then buy a good smoker on the cheaper end like a Weber Smokey Mountain (200-400 depending on size) or a MES 30-40 if you want electric (about the same price range as the Weber give or take a little) If you are willing to pay in the 1500 range Lang has a really good patio model with a charcoal griller on the front. you should check out. I would post a link but there is some limitations to the links you can post on here so just google lang smokers if you are interested.

Hope that helps,

phatbac(Aaron)


----------



## rivertonsmoker (Apr 6, 2016)

Also considering the Char-Griller Duo Black 3-Burner (40,800-BTU) Liquid Propane Gas Grill with a smoker box attachment (Char-Griller Multi Function 250-sq in Portable Charcoal Grill). This would give me a propane grill, a charcoal grill, and a smoker...


----------



## rivertonsmoker (Apr 6, 2016)

I have a MES electric smoker but I don't like how small it is and difficult to clean. I was hoping for the grill and smoker combo because I like to grill more than smoke... but would like to have the option for a good smoke when time permits. I'd rather not have separate units.


----------



## seenred (Apr 6, 2016)

As JJ suggested, you might want to look at pellet cookers.  They're versatile enough to both smoke and grill.  Price range starts out at less than $500 for entry level cookers.  My Rec Tec cost right at $1K, and I've been very happy with it...both for grilling and for smoking.  

Or you might consider going with one of Weber's many options.  A Weber kettle is capable of both smoking and grilling, and many guys use their WSMs for both as well.  And all Weber products are very well made...I don't know anyone who owns a Weber that's unhappy with it.

I don't have direct knowledge of them myself, but I've read enough poor reviews of those gas/charcoal hybrid smoker-grill combos, like the Chargriller Duo you mentioned, that I'd probably stay clear of those if it was me.  They don't seem to be very well made.  If any owners of these rigs disagree, by all means weigh in here and correct me.

Good luck!  Half the fun is looking and shopping for a new toy...Thumbs Up

Red


----------



## rivertonsmoker (Apr 6, 2016)

I appreciate the feedback everyone. Still deciding, so voice any opinions you have!


----------



## alelover (Apr 6, 2016)

I have a Chargriller Duo and it took a bunch of mods to get the smoker to work effectively. Grill side works fine. But it was only $299 when I got it so I didn't mind working on it to make it better..


----------



## rivertonsmoker (Apr 6, 2016)

alelover said:


> I have a Chargriller Duo and it took a bunch of mods to get the smoker to work effectively. Grill side works fine. But it was only $299 when I got it so I didn't mind working on it to make it better..


how difficult were the mods to complete? im not very good with that kind of stuff... computers are more my speed, haha. But I would be willing to do what it takes to make it a good smoker/grill combo and love to learn.


----------



## mickhlr (Apr 11, 2016)

I went this route, and couldn't be happier.  A 26.75 Weber Kettle grill ($300) and a 22.5 Weber Smokey Mountain smoker ($399).  For half the price of an XL BGE, you get two great cookers. 













IMG_7388.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Apr 11, 2016






They both perform so remarkably that I sold the Old Country Wrangler offset ($500) behind them.  And, I had an expensive ($700) Weber Genesis 330 propane grill that I never used after getting the 26.75 kettle, so I sold it too.  Now, these are the only two cookers on my patio.  There's nothing I can't cook with these two, except a whole hog, and I couldn't do that before. 

Here is the difference in size between my old 22" kettle and this new 26.75" kettle.  That 4" is a LOT.  I've even done a few smokes on the large kettle.













IMG_3543.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Apr 11, 2016


----------



## phatbac (Apr 12, 2016)

Im with MickHLR  its hard to beat the Weber combo! I have the 22 kettle which run me 99 and the WSM 22.5 its run me 399 so for 500 i have enjoyed a very nice smoker grill combo! 

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------

